# Price Guide For A Rolex Service, Any Ideas?



## mercedesluva

Hello everyone this will be the first time I have had to deal with Rolex  What is there customer services like, also which jewelers do you suggest using as the middle man or can I go straight to Rolex over the phone? Anyone have a rough Idea how much it would cost for my Rolex Precision to have new hands, new crown and a service? Any rough guide price would be helpful as I dont want to send it off and then get a Â£1000 bill or something, the Mrs would kill me  thanks guys


----------



## kevkojak

DON'T send to Rolex if you can avoid it - their service turnaround is about 16 weeks I believe. Also, they won't always service older models, so you're much better off finding a Rolex accredited watchmaker. A lot of Rolex AD's have them on site.

Service is gonna set you back anywhere between Â£150-Â£250, everything else will depend on availability from Rolex I should think.

Get a couple of quotes before committing.


----------



## mercedesluva

thanks for your help  Does Goldsmiths have a Rolex watchmaker on site or any of the big name jewelers? Thanks


----------



## Benzowner

Depending on where you are, Mallory's of Bath have an on site Rolex watchmaker, or they used to. My last service was about Â£250.00 for my datejust, but it came back looking like new and imo well worth the cost.


----------



## mercedesluva

I'm in the Midlands buddy, so anywhere around here if you know of would be great? Thanks


----------



## Markybirch

Have a look here


----------



## mercedesluva

Markybirch said:


> Have a look here


Thanks for that, they want around Â£220 including hands, new crown and service, cheapest I have found yet. Cheers


----------



## Markybirch

mercedesluva said:


> Markybirch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look here
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, they want around Â£220 including hands, new crown and service, cheapest I have found yet. Cheers
Click to expand...

Glad I could help  I have never used them but I have a Tudor Rolex sub that needs servicing and I am pretty reluctant to send it through the post anywhere, so I found this company on the web and its only an hour and half down the road, so I could drop it off and pick it up. Have to let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lkenny

Nice post...one for the future reference file for me


----------



## mercedesluva




----------



## BondandBigM

Don't be put off by the wait at a Rolex service centre, my mate sent his well worn early 80's Sub to them and it came back looking like a new watch, superbly finished ready for the next 20 or so years. It was however the thick end of Â£500 but imho well worth it given that at the time a new Sub was about Â£2400.


----------



## Chukas

My Dad's watch is just back from Rolex at st James after getting a full service and new crystal,i haven't seen the result yet but he says it looks like it's just out of the shop(brand new)

It cost Â£650 and took 16 weeks but he says it was well worth it and their customer service was excellent.


----------



## Drum2000

If it's worth doing it's worth doing right -

United Kingdom Rolex Service Centre

Heathend Road

Bexley

Kent

DA5 2AA

Tel 01322 521436


----------

